
Youtube hit 4 billion views per day - Garbage
http://www.engadget.com/2012/01/23/youtube-hit-4-billion-views-per-day-deals-with-60-hours-of-uplo/
======
marknutter
Does anyone know if YT is actually turning a profit for Google yet?

------
vbtemp
The thing I love about youtube is that there is _never_ any problem loading
the pre-video commercials for Cox internet or whatever. They always come
through in HD and without any lag, ever. And then more often then not, I have
to turn down the quality of the actual video because it can't stream at a high
resolution. Suffice it to say, I don't really use youtube.

~~~
Karunamon
For the love of crap, THIS. I'm glad I'm not the only one who's somewhat
miffed that the advertisements are getting preferential treatment to the
actual content (the reason people actually GO to youtube).

If I wanted to watch advertisements at the expense of content, I'd subscribe
to cable again.

~~~
jonknee
The preferential treatment is more likely that an advertisement used across
many videos is much more likely to be cached at a location near you than a
specific video. Still sucks, but it makes sense.

~~~
hrktb
An implementation where the ad is shown only after buffering a certain amount
of contents would have been interesting.

You'd wait longer before anything happens, there would be less ad impressions,
every metrics I can imagine would be lower than the current behavior, but it
sounds so much more sensible. I'd love a service doing that.

------
fpp
4 Billion videos a day, I'm always astounded by such numbers - who is watching
that many Videos? A bit of common sense:

\- World population: 7 Billion

\- Estimated total Internet users (including those that can't use videos due
to bandwidth/volume limits): 2 Billion

\- estimated max. potential Internet users for YouTube: 1 Billion

\- estimated max. daily active users for YouTube: 500-800 Million

so everybody on this planet that is continuously using the Internet has to
watch at least 5-8 videos on YouTube everyday - 365 days a years. To me that
looks like there is an army of bots out there creating loads of statistical
noise & billions of page views.

Guess we'll never know for sure as billions of dollars are made every year
with online marketing and advertising that is closely linked to such
statistics.

------
Zirro
I would love if they provided some daily, or even live statistics. How much
space and bandwidth are these videos consuming? Seeing this printed on a graph
for the last 24 hours, month and year would be interesting too.

------
colin-de-vries
I dont understand why youtube has no Sopa/Pippa issues? I searched but didn't
find a good answer. Could somebody expain that please?

~~~
cryptoz
What do you mean? If SOPA or PIPA had passed, YouTube would certainly have
issues. Did the article suggest otherwise to you? As it is, YouTube receives
DMCA takedown requests probably every single second, and they comply with
them. So they stay alive. It seems the situation was the same with Megaupload,
except that they didn't exactly comply all the time.

~~~
colin-de-vries
I know about the DMCA takedown requests. But as I understand it YouTube has to
do their own investigation with each upload. At the rate of 60 hours per
minute. That seems a bit difficult if not impossible. In that respect YouTube
should be taken offline like they did with mega upload and many other sites.
So, why is YouTube not burned like many other websites. There are complete
series seasons on YouTube. I guess i was just expecting more commotion around
YouTube then there currently is. (For the record, I oppose to Sopa and Pipa)

~~~
jonknee
AFAIK YouTube can't self-censor and remain in the DMCA safe harbor.

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_Copyright_Infringement_L...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Online_Copyright_Infringement_Liability_Limitation_Act#Knowledge_of_Infringing_Material)

This is why Justin.tv can go on when its top channels are obviously illegal.
It has to receive notice as such instead of simply monitoring what's currently
broadcast and killing things like football.

~~~
colin-de-vries
Thank you for the answers. The replies makes sense to me. I just read that if
you upload a Michael Jackson song you can get 5 years in prison. That's one
year longer then what the doctor who killed him got.

